
Unintended Consequences of Sexual Harassment Scandals - simonsarris
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/09/upshot/as-sexual-harassment-scandals-spook-men-it-can-backfire-for-women.html
======
DrScump
It was already posted just an hour ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15435559](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15435559)

